# Ih454



## maximusomega (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok so I recently bought a IH454 and am looking for any Info that would be helpful. I have the 4cyl. gas motor and all in all the tractor mechanically is in good shape. A fresh coat of paint and a new fuel tank we should be good to go. The only major issue I have is with the high and low range gears. Low works fine but once in high it is a heck of a time to go back to low, I think the snych. rings or guide rail in the trans. are off slightly. Over all this tractor is a tank and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You will love the IH models for certain, they are just that, utility tanks. You have a really nice ~40HP model so that should be a good all-around tractor to have. I don't know specifically about the linkage/gearing problems you seem to be having. I am sure others will chime in and help solve! Be sure to post some pics of your new toy and welcome to TractorForum!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

My 454 had the same problem - for awhile. What happen is the range selector pin (that goes into the side of the transmission) was starting to break and was binding up on the "hole" where it goes through the case. It finally broke and I was without reverse. It will be about a $50 dollar part and $700 in labor, unless you do it yourself. You need to pull the seat, tank, hydraulic lines - everything from off the top of the tractor. Ocne you get this far it is a pretty simple 2-3 minute pull & replace. Then everything goes back on. I did it in parts of 2 days - one to pull everything, one to put it back together. It is not as daunting as it seems, just takes a little time. 
This is the only flaw with the tractors - this ppin has a groove cut around it for an "O" ring, which creates a weak point. You can also get to it by going through the hydraulic filter hole, but you have to be a contorsionist. Not saying that this is your problem, but it was on mine. At least you know how to fix it if it is the problem! Just make SURE you mark all the hoses and such so you know where they go. Other than that, there will be a bit of "binding" going on, but it shouldn't be excessive. You also could look at adjusting the linkages and oiling them up good so they operate better.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good answer as always, FF... Thanks for all of the great info!

:thumbsup:


----------



## maximusomega (Sep 20, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, 
Now I have some Idea of the task ahead and look forward to finding an answer. I will post back when I fix it to let you all know the out come.


----------

